# Caesar Salad Dressing



## masta (Mar 11, 2005)

Big John’s Killer Caesar Salad Dressing<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

1 cup of mayonnaise (not salad dressing)
¼ cup of egg substitute or 1 large egg beaten (I recommend not using real eggs as this is not cooked)
¼ cup of Pecorino Romano cheese, grated
2 tablespoons water
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 ½ tablespoons lemon juice
1 ½ tablespoons anchovy paste
3 cloves garlic, minced fine
2 teaspoon sugar
½ teaspoon fresh ground black pepper
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon dried parsley

Combine all ingredients in medium bowl and mix well with wisk.
Cover and refrigerate a minimum of 2 hours but overnight is best.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 13, 2005)

Gosh, that sounds so good. Why does garlic have to stink so bad, though?!?!? (I love it, don't get me wrong!)


----------



## masta (Mar 13, 2005)

This one really makes you stink....I eat Caesar salad almost every night with dinner!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

I might give this a try, but I'm not promising anything, do I have to put the anchovies in? and can I substitute maple syrup for sugar?


----------



## masta (Mar 14, 2005)

I say yes to anchovies paste and no to maple syrup!







We always use the light mayo.....I am geneticallypredisposed to high cholesterol and have to go easy with the Lipitor......even though it is free!



*Edited by: masta *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

OK but I have to use hellman's light mayo, my plumbing can't handle the real thing.


----------



## masta (Mar 14, 2005)

I am very disappointed in you guys and gals...no one picked up on that this post was posted in the wrong topic!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a bread machine for that. Works great. 





But I would still buy some french bread from the bakery, load the stuff on it, and bake it. It really is good.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

We have a bread machine thingy for a few years now, and used to use it all the time before the diets started.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 14, 2005)

They really are very good. I live on bread alone. And maybe now and then a little cheese. And a vitamin.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

I am not crazy about Caesar salad.I really like just several kinds of lettuce, cherry tomatoes, a little cheese, and raspberry walnut vinagrette.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

Caesar salad...my favorite especially with a good grated cheese. Your's Scott sounds super. I need to try that one day soon!


----------

